# Show us your interiors!! POST PICS PLEASE!



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

this winter i will be modifying quite a few things on my R32 GTR

in particular ill be adding:

- turbo timer
- 4 defi gauges + the control unit
- boost controller

and possibly an E-TS torque controller.


so guys heres the question...

PLEASE POST UP PICS OF YOUR INTERIORS!!!

particularily of the center console and the cluster areas... 2 or 3 pics each, i wanna see what other people have done to accomodate all the extra gadgets in a classy but functional way!

even if you've just 2 sided taped something up somewhere, lets see it!

SHOW US YOUR INSIDES! :clap:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

here's mine... as it looks at the moment



















Stealth install for my ET-S and Bee*R, alot more tasteful than how i had them glued previously randomly about the shop
(bought a second center console to cut up, and add a section to mount the boxes... and got carried away with the carbon theme)










older pic, showing 60mm Boost gauge stuffed in the vent.. (the apex'i multi-checker has moved since then.. and resides in the glovebox until i get round to making it fit in the ashtray space)


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Very nice mate! really nice 32 interior you got there!

bo


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

could you post up a better pic of what you did to your climate control unit?? from what i can see its carbon?... looks awesome.. 

i definitley love the look of yours


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers, glad you like it, its coming along slowly... 
still needs a dash/doorcard re-trim at some point, mabye some carbon seats that match, and a tidier way of having the Ecutalk box on the dash, so its not just ranomly glued on top. 

some pics of the climate control as requested...
apologies for the gash looking head unit, didnt really think it through when i bought it ... one day it'll get replaced for one of those stealth jvc deals.

close up of the carbon prior to the chrome bezel pimpage









added the chrome rings.. after i felt it didnt look quite finished









second pics, shows how untidy those boxes looked when i thought it was a good idea to tape them into the drivers side footwell, where they constantly came unstuck. The interior tidy up had a good side affect, you won't believe the amount of pointless and imho bad wiring i removed from behind the dash... no stash of japanese porn, weird bugs or other treasure though 

making the cover was easy enough, its just carbon sheet with the holes cut out, i kept it a single piece cover for neatness, took some time cutting it by hand and sanding them to make the corners nice and smooth but it was worth it. 

i had a thread here when i was trying to get a template for the main dash part... in the end found a cheap gauge cluster and butchered it


----------



## Mr HYDE (Nov 13, 2007)

hey

This is my GT-R R33


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

endo said:


>


Someone must've seen the panel I made for mine 3 and a half years ago...


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Here's mine... fully stripped and yet to be tidied up


----------



## MeerkatMichael (Nov 17, 2009)

Mr HYDE said:


> hey
> 
> This is my GT-R R33


I really like the 2wd - 4wd switch!

Sorry to sound noobish but can this be flicked while the car is being driven or just when the car is off and stationary.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> Someone must've seen the panel I made for mine 3 and a half years ago...


LOL, that's new to me.

But i have seen the 3D model you did of your R32 on SMcars :thumbsup:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Nothing over the top from me as it was very clean i kept it plain and simple.


----------



## JBNR32 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## r33 medi L (Dec 12, 2009)

very cool car mate


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

i love the stuff in the center console i might have to steal that idea

all i have is a boost meter and some new seats








its simple to do and looks ok.


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

wait till u guys see mine when im done! lol... its really gonna be quite awesome


----------

